# Allen House (or Sloane Gardens)?



## jlwquilter (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi. Will be going to London in June. I have a request into SFX and of course will take what come my way  But if it doesn't work out then I may want to rent at one of the 2 places. Does anyone have recent experieces with Allen House? Last I read, units were looking pretty run down...?

Does one have a much better location for the usual tourist sites than the other?

Any input is welcome!


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 19, 2012)

I own a week at the Allen House and think it is in a great location.

Half a block to the bus stop for the #10 and #9 buses which take you to most of the major sights and two blocks to the High Street Kensington Tube Station. It is also right next to the High Street in Kensington. Check this map for # 9&10 routes. http://www.londonmet.ac.uk/fms/MRSite/acad/lgri/summer-school/central_bus_map.pdf

The unit I usually get is in good condition and I have no complaints about it. Nothing spectacular but not run down either. 

Cheers


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 19, 2012)

I have never been to Allen House, but Sloane Gardens was wonderful, we had a studio (forget it's given name) at the front of the house, but it was still very quiet, a large space with a separate kitchen, and half a block from Sloane Gardens tube stop. The unit we were in seemed very recently redone, granite in bath and kitchen.
Liz


----------



## mav (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi, 
   I have stayed at both, and each is great for different reasons. If you like plush and upscale, take Sloane Gardens. If you like location, Allen House is for you.  My husband likes Allen House in a heartbeat over Sloane Gardens  
because of the location. For me I enjoyed both, each for the reasons I stated above. I am just happy to be in London.


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank for the info. I did email Sloane Gardens for availability and they have none for our dates. Allen House had our dates but that was a few weeks ago. DH is still messing aorund with his business trip informaiton (drives me crazy). I do have a rezzie for a well reviewed hotel suite just a few blocks from the Allen House for back up. Still hoping SFX comes thru!

I haven't had tiem yet to really dig into my trip planning. I appreciate the bus info!


----------

